# Beginner here!:)



## raudabaugh (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just got my 3 girls yesterday. They are about 2 months old and adorable. I want to build a bond. Is there anything I can do? I pretty much just sit with them, talk to them and just watch.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Treats. Lots of yummy treats. They love tomatoes, spaghetti, cooked oatmeal, watermelon, mealworms, cottage cheese, peas, to name a few things.


----------



## raudabaugh (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you! I will definitely try that!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And hold those treats in your open hand. One will get brave enough to dash up, steal a bite, and dash back off. The other two will talk it over with the one, and they will watch and talk about it, then slowly start to dash up!! Then they will all start coming to you when they see you.


----------



## raudabaugh (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you! I wondered about that. I do have one that seems braver than the rest too lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hold one and walk around, give treats, and be the dominate member of the flock.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I pet mine while I watch tv she falls asleep every time


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Just hold them...ALOT. And give treats but while you are holding them. And be the boss. I did this with mine and now they all LOVE to cuddle and everyone they hear my voice they start chirping and run up to me


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

*whenever not everyone


----------



## raudabaugh (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the great advice! I will let you know how it goes!


----------

